# Shift Linkage Problem?



## terribleein (Jun 28, 2007)

Hey guys, I was just driving back to the office and lost the ability to shift all together (Shifter became... "Flacid" and didn't want anything to do with the shift gate. It wouldn't even move over to the left side). I coasted into a parking lot and played with the shifter for a moment. After messing around with it, I got the friction back in the shifter and drove back to the office. The only good that came out of it is that I know the clutch is still good, the vehicle started from from a stop in fourth and got me safely into an empty lot. 

I'm guessing this is a bent shift linkage? Any advice would be great. Thanks guys, I appreciate it.

The TT is a 225 with the stock 6 speed set-up.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Could be linkage on top of the trans (external), or could be a shift fork (internal). Your best bet is to look under the hood and make sure nothing is stopping the linkage from engaging. Are all gears there when you move the shifter?


----------



## terribleein (Jun 28, 2007)

When it was having the issue, I couldn't put it into any gear, it was stuck in fourth. Currently, it is working and I can use all seven gears with no problem.


----------



## terribleein (Jun 28, 2007)

Driving home from work I put it into sixth and it gave out on me again. I can now use fourth and I can get it into reverse. It seems that I lost the side to side play of the shifter, it only travels in the third and fourth gear freely and will only lock into fourth. I checked the cables and they have tension, they're not loose. I popped off the shifter boot as well, everything appears alright under there as well. I guess I'll have to take out the battery and air box tomorrow to play with it some more.


----------



## terribleein (Jun 28, 2007)

I found the problem child... It doesn't appear to be the linkage. I guess the bushing that is laying dead in this picture holds the shift cable? 










Has anyone dealt with this or have a solution to it? Apparently in this thread, Audi claimed the bushing is paired with a cable and has to be bought together (Which is pretty pricey):

http://www.audiforums.com/forum/audi-tt-7/anyone-else-have-shifter-go-dead-middle-traffic-156864/


----------



## heliflint (Apr 30, 2008)

*Audi TT shift linkage came loose*

The exact same thing happened to me yesterday (August 25th) on my way to work on the freeway. It was stuck in 4th gear and the shifter was completely loose (TT 225). I was fortunate to be able to make it to the dealer without incident. The dealer called this morning and said they had to lower the exhaust and gearbox to gain access; the rubber shifter cable bushing on one of the two cables had blown out. Audi only replaces the whole cable, not just the ends. $173 per cable plus labor. I said with the mileage on this car to replace both. Total bill nearly $1000. I bought the car from another Audi dealer 21 days ago. I am not happy. :banghead::banghead:You can buy and install brass bushing replacements for ~$30 for DIY but the car is at the dealers and they sort of have me over a barrell. Otherwise the car is in perfect shape (time will tell). I believe when I get it home I will replace the timing belt. The brakes and water pump were replaced last fall but I will also replace the lower control arm bushings, ball joints, and rear axle bushings. I have been a long time Audi devotee and am driving my A8 while the TT is on the fritz.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Lowering the gearbox? They couldn't just drop the prop shaft instead of the whole transmission? :screwy:


----------



## TTBodie (Aug 1, 2011)

Sounds like your getting soaked, I would find a way to get the car home unless they already have it apart.


----------

